# Dog sitting & boarding tynemouth Whitley bay



## Jo666 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi I'm a new family run business I live right on the cost so your dog will get lots of walks and fresh air I specialise in small dogs and only take two at a time so it's a real home from home experience, i have two poodles so your dog will never be alone. If your interested mail [email protected]


----------

